# vulvar mass vaginal cyst



## house (May 17, 2010)

I need help with coding this op note.  Pt had by palpatation, a rt vulvar cyst.  It was removed with elliptical incision made around the 2 X  1 cm cyst and then removed.  It was then rendered hemostatic with bovie and closed with 3-0 vicryl and cautery.  Attention was then turned to the vagina and a vaginal sidewall cyst on the left was removed. Should this be coded as 57135 and 11422 with a 59 modifier?  This is a Medicare pt.  Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------

